# Why.Why and Why the hell



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Why doesn't digit let us elect the mods and close every thread related to mods.Why so? Why we don't have freedom? We are using the forum and the mods should also be elected by us.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 1, 2007)

What mehul said is let the admins decide whether they need more mods or not.  
If they'll need any mod, they'll make one or may be they can ask us to elect mod. But all will happen if mods r needed. Thats why all such threads r closed.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2007)

This is precisely the problem we have. If we close such threads you people start more threads on the same topic. If we don't you accuse us of doing nothing. So, we sit here whole day and go on wasting our times trying to babysit everyone?


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 2, 2007)

This is not a democracy. This is the Digit forum.

If the majority want to change this to a porn forum should we allow it?

Majority does NOT rule here, and though this may sound narcissistic, I do! It's the simple truth. I'm responsible for this forum, and have to hear abuses when some idiot posts something racist or adult, so thus I decide who's a mod and who is not.

My neck, my rules... simple!

Raaabo


----------

